# What kind of digital scale to buy?



## aero_3642 (Nov 3, 2011)

I've been all over the Internet and I see 100000's of different kinds of scales. One that can measure up to 100lb or one that can measure to 25lbs. Is this because of accuracy? Is there any one particular scale to buy or recommended one? they all run about the same prices to me.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I would get an analog (not digital scale) because if you run out of batteries, it's a pile of junk. Analog scales, if taken care of will last a loooooooooong time. Different scales are built with different limits, just as a convenience to consumers, don't get a 100lb one if you are never going to measure that much.
If the 100lb scale is the same size as the 25lb scale, then I would beg to bet that the 25lb scale would be more precise in it's measurements (or the face of it would have smaller denominations so that you can more accurately read the scale face).

Hope that is useful. If it's digital....I don't see a reason not to get the 100lb one if it's cost is comparable.


----------



## aero_3642 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you! I never thought about the battery issue.


----------

